
Dbignore – .gitignore for Dropbox - tiedye
http://konolige.com/dbignore/
======
joaomsa
Anybody explain how this works?

Looks like it injects the Dropbox executable's lstat and open syscalls

~~~
tiedye
That is exactly how it works. lstat and open are hooked so that they mark the
file as non-existant if it is in the .dbignore file.

------
shrikar
I had done something similar to this
[https://github.com/sarchak/smartcopy](https://github.com/sarchak/smartcopy)

------
zzleeper
How complicated would it be to update this for Win/Linux?

~~~
tiedye
It shouldn't be too hard with linux. LD_PRELOAD should be able to accomplish
the same thing as DYLD_INSERT_LIBRARIES. Windows will probably be a little
harder as lstat does not exist.

------
idank
What happens if another client adds an ignored file and the current one tries
to sync? I guess Dropbox will try to create it and fail repeatedly?

Neat trick!

------
squiguy7
I don't know if you are the author, but why Haskell? Not to say it's a bad
choice, I am just curious.

~~~
tiedye
I enjoy programming in Haskell, and this was an opportunity to practice. I
initially wrote it in Objective-C++, but I found a good trie implementation in
Haskell. Eventually, I want to make the entire project Haskell.

------
joshcrowder
This is great! Nice implementation too.

I'm seeing no such file or directory on .dropbox_inj.dylib is that normal?
[https://github.com/tkonolige/dbignore/issues/4](https://github.com/tkonolige/dbignore/issues/4)

------
dy
Can't tell you how awesome this is (both the idea and implementation). I've
actually had to turn off Dropbox recently since things like node_modules just
kills my computer when Dropbox is indexing.

------
tokenizerrr
The title should probably reflect that this is mac only?

~~~
amirmc
That seems unnecessary. The entire page is only 126 words and it's clearly
stated that only OSX is supported.

------
mseri
That is something I was dreaming of!!!

I run to understand more on github. Thanks for building it

